# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ricevuta prestazione occasionale

## blue

Una domanda.
un architetto vuol farsi fare dalla convivente una ricevuta per prestazione occasionale per "collaborazione attività di ufficio anno 08" per euro 5000 (per evitare contr. inps) cosi è reddito per lei che però è attualmente disoccupata e costo per lui che con un reddito di 90.000 euro annui sconta un aliquota irpef alta.
Secondo voi tra i due è meglio far fare 2 righe dove si formalizza la collaborazione occasionale o basta la ricevuta? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ricordo che la legge fiscale non ammette deduzioni per i compensi corrisposti al coniuge.....   :Embarrassment:     

> Una domanda.
> un architetto vuol farsi fare dalla convivente una ricevuta per prestazione occasionale per "collaborazione attività di ufficio anno 08" per euro 5000 (per evitare contr. inps) cosi è reddito per lei che però è attualmente disoccupata e costo per lui che con un reddito di 90.000 euro annui sconta un aliquota irpef alta.
> Secondo voi tra i due è meglio far fare 2 righe dove si formalizza la collaborazione occasionale o basta la ricevuta? 
> Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Non &#232; coniuge ma convivente. 
Avere uno scritto conviene sempre cos&#236; come quietanzare regolarmente l'operazione con l'emissione e la negoziazione dell'assegno o mediante bonifico. 
Non farei la ricevuta per 5000 € che potrebbe destare sospetti ma per qualche €uro in meno.

----------


## Gontur

Ricordo anche il requisito, oltre a quello dei 5.000 euro, dello svolgimento dell'attività per periodi non superiori a 30 giorni

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non è coniuge ma convivente.

  Hai ragione, avevo letto male....  :Frown:

----------


## giotto

> Una domanda.
> un architetto vuol farsi fare dalla convivente una ricevuta per prestazione occasionale per "collaborazione attività di ufficio anno 08" per euro 5000 (per evitare contr. inps) cosi è reddito per lei che però è attualmente disoccupata e costo per lui che con un reddito di 90.000 euro annui sconta un aliquota irpef alta.
> Secondo voi tra i due è meglio far fare 2 righe dove si formalizza la collaborazione occasionale o basta la ricevuta? 
> Grazie

  Lettera d'incarico, accettazione dell'incarico, ricevuta finale. 
Ciao

----------

